

Ask YC: Typical mentoring times and template NDAs - al99

Hi, I'm about to start approaching possible mentors for my idea/startup and I'd like to know whats the typical cost (in terms of time) for a mentor. Just a few hrs a month or more frequently? What have people/mentors found pls ?
Also, does anyone know a good place for sample/template NDAs ?
Tks Alex
======
icey
Well, here's some suggestions to get you started. Use words like "hours"
instead of "hrs" and "please" instead of "pls". Also, "thanks" instead of
"tks".

Additionally, you're not going to get very far if you honestly expect a mentor
to sign anything for you; up to and including an NDA. They are doing you a
favor, not vice versa.

------
pg
I hope these two questions are not related.

~~~
zacharye
I didn't go there...

------
zacharye
Re: NDA, revise and tweak anything you find but docstoc is an ok place to
start...

<http://www.docstoc.com/docs/272018/Non-Disclosure-Agreement->(NDA)-Template

------
matt1
Question: where do you guys even begin learning how to deal with legal issues
like this, copyright issues, incorporating, etc etc?

~~~
icey
If you're just starting (which you will be in 4 years), the best way is to put
together some money; I'd save 5k or so and retain a lawyer who specializes in
corporate law. Tell him what your needs are, and he can figure out what's
important and what's not.

You can get the gist of things by reading here; there are a lot of people who
read and comment here who have startup experience as well as standard
corporate management experience.

The biggest piece of advice I can give you is to remember that as a hacker,
you are an expert in your field, and you have to remember that there are
experts for the other aspects of your company as well. Use them.

